# Goodbye new logo



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Armani wins against Glycine watch brand
The watch manufacturer Glycine should change its new logo again - because it looks too similar to the luxury label Giorgio Armani. The Italian fashion company demands compensation.

https://www.derbund.ch/wirtschaft/armani-gewinnt-gegen-bieler-uhrenmarke/story/14051396


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Which makes all of ours with the "new" logo collectors items. Yippee!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

The article translation says that the judges' decision came down in November. Perhaps that explains why we're already seeing new models with the old crown logo again. 

While it's unfortunate that Glycine is going to have to compensate Armani, I'm glad to see a return to the original crown logo. I have no idea why they felt they had to change it to begin with.


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

I've always been in the minority and been a fan of the polished winged crown logo.

Glad my 2 current examples have it. 

Saw the new, painted crown logo on a glycine in Costco and wasn't digging it too much.


BTW. There's no way the financial penalty will be severe... No one buying a glycine was under any confusion that they were purchasing an Armani watch. Especially considering it says glycine right under the logo.


----------



## slalomrm (Dec 14, 2009)

Received my new Glycine Combat Sub from Costco.com over the weekend purchased for $299.99 including shipping. Upon opening the watch box I was pleasantly surprised to find that the dial has the original Glycine logo and NOT the applied logo, despite the fact that the watch pictured in the Costco.com online listing has the applied logo. Go figure. Having tried and failed to adjust the bracelet myself with the solid end of a spring bar tool and then breaking the end off of a link remover vice, I took my watch to a local watch repair shop for sizing. So far, I am loving the watch. Having not worn it yet for more than a couple of hours, I can not speak to its timekeeping accuracy, but I do really love how comfortable this watch is on the wrist. The low profile and curved lugs allow it to sit very flat and remain stationary on the wrist. I have attached some pictures for sharing purposes.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Old logo



Oops!



Swag from Gnomon



Old New logo on the hat


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

If the posted article is to be taken at face value, the logo was changed prior to Invicta's acquisition of Glycine - not a massive surprise. Seems like we're seeing a lot of discussion about Invicta imposing its design "philosophy" on Glycine, but most of it is easily discredited. Much though I would love to blame Invicta for the logo debacle, removal of drilled lugs, etched back, hollow end links, and 2824 to SW200 swap-out, I'm afraid that is all down to Glycine.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

Patagonico said:


> Armani wins against Glycine watch brand
> The watch manufacturer Glycine should change its new logo again - because it looks too similar to the luxury label Giorgio Armani. The Italian fashion company demands compensation.
> 
> https://www.derbund.ch/wirtschaft/armani-gewinnt-gegen-bieler-uhrenmarke/story/14051396


Interesting. One would think Glycine would've done a more thorough Trade Mark search before adopting the new mark. And, one would also think Invicta would've done a bit more thorough Trade Mark due diligence regarding the new logo during acquisition process. (Just sayin'...) I wonder whether the terms of the acquisition include any Trade Mark reps and warranties such that there's an indemnity obligation to Invicta for the loss of the new mark and for the compensation to Armani?


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

This is an awesome thing for us folks that hated the new logo. The old logo on the combat sub looks amazing! It's sooooo much better. Having an applied logo on a watch with printed indices looked pretty bad. Bye bye Glyvicta logo! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> New Old logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that hat? I want one!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I really did not like the new logo, but then, I was never a fan of the old one either.
So, this news -- it's a bit like hearing that I won't have to buy shoes a size too small, but the ones that fit will be available in the original pink.
Som'm like that.

... :-!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I %1000 prefer the white outline logo over the blingy one. I had a couple with the blingy logo and they didn't last long. Recently bought one with the outline and I really like it. I'm not normally one for a small thing on the dial to bug me so much (have had a few Squales with all the logos they put on the dial, etc.) however those blingy wings really bugged me, lol.


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Just stumbled across this topic, I'm still gonna wear this combo tomorrow anyway...


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mister X said:


> Just stumbled across this topic, I'm still gonna wear this combo tomorrow anyway...


That's awesome!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunK (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm probably alone on this one, but as much as I don't prefer the applied wings, I like the printed crown outline even less. It just looks cheap IMO. I think the old applied crown was the best of both worlds. 

The Combat Sub Phantom debuted with wings in '16, so I just consider it "correct" to that particular model. Drilled lugs make it more palatable as well...


----------



## SubCapt_BNC (Sep 12, 2015)

PLease note the late 2018 Handelsgericht Bern decision is not the whole story. 
After that, Glycine took the case to the Swiss Federal Court - highest judicial authority in the country - and won back in July (Source: https://www.derbund.ch/wirtschaft/bieler-uhrenmarke-darf-ihre-fluegel-behalten/story/17151868)
Yet it probably won't mean the winged logo returns, as between the first and second ruling, Glycine and Armani had signed some kind of extrajudicial agreement.


----------



## SubCapt_BNC (Sep 12, 2015)

Holdenitdown said:


> If the posted article is to be taken at face value, the logo was changed prior to Invicta's acquisition of Glycine - not a massive surprise.


Well, that piece of information has been available from the beginning. But since many people only became really aware of Glycine at the time of the Invicta takeover...



Holdenitdown said:


> Seems like we're seeing a lot of discussion about Invicta imposing its design "philosophy" on Glycine, but most of it is easily discredited. Much though I would love to blame Invicta for the logo debacle, removal of drilled lugs, etched back, hollow end links, and 2824 to SW200 swap-out, I'm afraid that is all down to Glycine.


Well, it could be that Invicta set new actual retail prices lower then before, keeping the old ones as overinflated references (circa CHF 1500 was the retail price for a Combat Sub 42 in Switzerland before invicta took over), true to their own pricing practices, exerting a pressure on cost, and Glycine had to cut costs here and there.

But then indeed Glycine already had an history of WTF design decisions in the decade before, for example with the huge Airman 3 :


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

SubCapt_BNC said:


> Well, that piece of information has been available from the beginning. But since many people only became really aware of Glycine at the time of the Invicta takeover...
> 
> Well, it could be that Invicta set new actual retail prices lower then before, keeping the old ones as overinflated references (circa CHF 1500 was the retail price for a Combat Sub 42 in Switzerland before invicta took over), true to their own pricing practices, exerting a pressure on cost, and Glycine had to cut costs here and there.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right about their design decisions before Invicta. It was coming apart long before the acquisition, hence the reason they couldn't survive. I could argue that their current line is MUCH better than their pre Invicta line from a design perspective. In fact, I don't know how you would be able to argue against me on that.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

Those are definitely hideous designs but you gotta put stuff out there. 

Remember, a wristwatch was thought of as girly back in the days. Pocket watches reigned supreme.

Lifestyles changed and the world adopted the practicality of the modern wristwatch.


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

This is good news for me if they go back to the old logo. I like it with the simplicity and the continuity that it brings to the brand.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm loving my new Combat Sub. The previous version I had featured the winged logo and the lume was much more yellow. This caused me to sell it very quick as the lume was almost neon yellow. The new version is much more cream colored which is perfect.

See the new and old below. Are people still calling this the Vanguard?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

That's great that glycine stepped away from that neon yellow looking like.

Must resist from ordering that Costco model!


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

I really don't care for the outline logo. So I'm glad mine doesn't have it tbh.


----------



## pelican_oh (Jan 2, 2019)

I just got mine with the Armani logo... sucks. But in a way, now that I know there was a court case against it, it makes it kinda controversial and makes it interesting hehe. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6 (May 12, 2018)

Patagonico said:


> Armani wins against Glycine watch brand
> The watch manufacturer Glycine should change its new logo again - because it looks too similar to the luxury label Giorgio Armani. The Italian fashion company demands compensation.
> 
> https://www.derbund.ch/wirtschaft/armani-gewinnt-gegen-bieler-uhrenmarke/story/14051396


Was excited to see the old logo on a combat sub at Costco. Now I know why!

Hoping to a Goldeneye with old logo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Miked6 said:


> Was excited to see the old logo on a combat sub at Costco. Now I know why!
> 
> Hoping to a Goldeneye with old logo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've had my Golden Eye w/ the 'new/now old' logo for a couple of days now..odd as it sounds, the gold 'eagle' goes well w/ the black dial & case..I don't think you'd be disappointed...btw, there is a good chance they're not being made anymore(check out the Glycine web site)...


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

It’s interesting that the box for the new combat sub had the Armani logo but the watch and hang tag have the original logo. It looks like they probably had a lot of old boxes left to use. I suspect the Armani logo is gone for good though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

I actually got two new logo in bronze, and I magnify and study the new logo... it's actually the exact same old logo, but with solid color, and 3 lines on each side...
actually it feels a bit like mini cooper's logo, but when zoom out, it does feels a little like Armani... but if you zoom in, big difference.


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

Cool Watch Syndrome said:


> I've always been in the minority and been a fan of the polished winged crown logo.
> 
> Glad my 2 current examples have it.
> 
> ...


Been have my eyes on the orange dial Glycine chronograph with second stop at 12 for many years... but in the end got the combat sub and world timer...

Anyway at first I didn't give it much thought about the old/new logo, but now I feel the new one does have a bit more details, the old one feels like just a printed logo...
but either way, I am glad I got a fine watch to wear... that means I still have my eyes on the orange dial chronograph with second stop at 12.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Armani hit with TM defeat by top Swiss court


Giorgio Armani has suffered a defeat at the Federal Supreme Court of Switzerland, which ruled that Swiss watchmaker Glycine’s trademark is not confusingly similar to Armani’s logo.




www.worldipreview.com





This is probably old news (dated July 2019) but now Glycine has won the case to use the wing logo, does anyone know if Glycine is keeping the crown (W) logo or the wing logo?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

My Airman has the wings logo and my Combat Sub has the "W" logo. I'm good with that.


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

The winged crown logo seems much more beautiful to me!


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Skyjuice said:


> Armani hit with TM defeat by top Swiss court
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani has suffered a defeat at the Federal Supreme Court of Switzerland, which ruled that Swiss watchmaker Glycine’s trademark is not confusingly similar to Armani’s logo.
> ...


I think Glycine switched back to its crown logo as the winged logo was for models for its 100 year anniversary and of course all the controversy around it didn't help

Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

To all of you that now own Armani watches ....   .


----------

